# MRK alert ..... astrostuff .....



## yogi-in-oz (2 December 2005)

Hi folks,

MRK ... recently, we have seen Merck plumb new depths
on its price chart and now some of the US analysts
are looking at this stock, as a long-term buy.

As always, market timing with MRK will be critical,
with a well priced entry minimizing the downside
risk ..... 

Over the next couple of months MRK should have some
positive news with regard to company changes, but
any share price rally will likely be limited.

A medium-term view of MRK should see a mostly flat
share price, into mid-August 2006, where we may see
the lows behind us ..... by September 2006, MRK
chart should have the price started on a new uptrend.

Here's some key time cycles to use as confirmation
of our regular technical analysis and to help gauge
the short-term swings ahead:

05 December 2005 ..... alert for positive news/moves.

23 December 2005 ..... positive news

27-30 December 2005 ..... significant and negative move???

03 January 2006 ..... minor

05-09 January 2006 ..... significant and negative move???

12 January 2006 ..... minor news ???

30 January 2006 ..... significant and negative news???


01-02 February 2006 ..... significant and negative move

16 February 2006 ..... minor news


03 March 2006 ..... minor move

13-14 March 2006 ..... positive move ???

20 March 2006 ..... negative and finance-related???


27 March-12 April 2006 ... a prime time to hear about some
new technology in the pipeline from MRK.

03 April 2006 ..... positive news/moves ???

18 April 2006 ..... changes in finances ???

25 April 2006 ..... more positive news???


03-08 May 2006 ..... 2 negative cycles here.

12-22 May 2006 ..... significant and negative move,
despite some positive financial
data, around 15 May 06 ???

25-26 May 2006 ..... minor and positive news???


02-05 June 2006 ..... minor and positive move??

09-12 June 2006 ..... minor and negative - finances???

23-26 June 2006 ..... short, sharp rally here??


05 July 2006 ..... 2 positive cycles - finances???

14-25 July 2006 ..... MRK price flat-to-down move

28-31 July 2006 ..... minor financials ... ???


04-07 August 2006 ..... significant and positive,
at lows ...???

11 August 2006 ..... minor

18-29 August 2006 ..... significant and positive news,
with a final blow-off downward move, by 29 August 2006 ???

From September 2006, MRK should see an improved outlook ... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## websman (3 December 2005)

I like ELN much better than MRK.  Tysabri should be out soon, which will send the share price straight up.


----------

